# Buying Internal HDD requires input



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2014)

.
As the tittle says I need a internal  TB hdd since the screenshot it is visible that it is going bad anytime soon.
Now the problem is that this is going to be installed on my about 7 years old pc which is used for the purpose of only downloading. So the basic problem is that I have no Idea that what motherboard it has since it was a manufacturer made PC not assembled.
Now how do I know what motherboard is it I need input on this matter.
Thanks in advance


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

download speccy and see what model it is.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> download speccy and see what model it is.



This is what I got View attachment 14481


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

unable to see the attachment. better upload it in imgur or any image sharing site.

- - - Updated - - -

if the old mobo support sata , you can buy a wd blue 1 tb safely.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> unable to see the attachment. better upload it in imgur or any image sharing site.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> if the old mobo support sata , you can buy a wd blue 1 tb safely.



View attachment 14482
Check out again.



Spoiler


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

goto settings>attachments
right click on the right attachment and copy its link.
now paste the link here inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tag


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> goto settings>attachments
> right click on the right attachment and copy its link.
> now paste the link here inside
> 
> ...



Here you go Screenshot by Lightshot

- - - Updated - - -

Screenshot by Lightshot does it shows I got SATA port?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

nope. which think centre version it is? you can open your cabinet to see if there is any sata port.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> nope. which think centre version it is? you can open your cabinet to see if there is any sata port.


Can't all these images are taken y my younger cousin and I am not home for the next week ateast. So it looks like I have to wait till I get home. Never mind thanks for your input. One more question if it don't have a SATA port so which HDD should I order?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

all newer harddrives requires sata port.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> all newer harddrives requires sata port.


Than does that mean I need to get my motherboard replacement as well?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

your mobo comes with sata as i am able to view your attachment in first post. so dont worry.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> your mobo comes with sata as i am able to view your attachment in first post. so dont worry.



Alright will post a shot of mobo when I reach home.


----------

